# Gaggia baby leaking and steam wand question



## Gonze (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi, I've got a gaggia baby that is leaking but not from the group head. The water drips from where the black plastic casing meets the metal part of the machine where the group head then attaches to. Hope that makes sense. Would this be the boiler seal?? I've opened the machine up but can not see we're the water appears from.

my others question is, I've been given an old gaggia baby which the steam wand is a lot more powerful on. What component do I need to swap between the two machines?

Thank you


----------



## Gonze (Oct 12, 2014)

If anyone has any suggestions I would be most greatful


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

How old is the machine ? Have you tried running it open to see where the leak is coming from ? Is your water hard? Has the machine been descaled?

Is there a difference with the two steam wands ?


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

You could try swapping the steam thermostats (the round thing on top of the boiler with two electrical connectors), in case the poor steamer thermostat is faulty and tripping at a lower temperature.


----------

